# Thinking about a 2011 335D, just have some questions



## 26scarab (Jun 19, 2008)

Let me preface this with I've been a diesel owner since 2001. Owned , driven and maintained an 01 Dodge Cummins and a 00 VW Jetta. Went into diesel ownership completely blind. I've since learned quite a bit but am completely new to the BMW plateform. I still currently drive own the Jetta (205k miles) and for the most part it's been trouble free. The EGR cooler has been removed and adjusted in the CPU , CAT was removed as well. These things were done to help the longevity and reliabilty of the vehicle (I don't ever want to clean an intake again) . I for the most part have done the maintenence myself even though I'll pay a trusted independent now. My daily commute is perfect for a diesel. 2 miles from home and work to the freeway then 37 miles of freeway driving. Nice warm up and a 80mph cruise on the freeway with a nice cool down period. 

Okay, now for the questions. A co-worker has a 2011 335D with 30k mles on it. It is a lease and will be returning it in March. He has told me the buy out is $22k. That being said, I will be looking for a replacement for the Jetta. I'm open to anything but have been eyeballing the 335 in the parking lot for a while. 
I've done a fair amount of reading so far and for the most part it seems like normal diesel type reliabilty issues. So are there EGR cooler delete options ? The emissions controls seems to be the downfall of these diesels. Would purchasing this car without it going thru the BMW system (CPO) be recommended ? Is an extended warranty highly recommended ? If I purchase this I plan on keeping it for the long haul. Are there transmission issues ? Not sure if this car has the sport package or not, I know it does have the paddle shifters on the steering wheel. Are there any specific questions I should be asking the current owner other than the standard "purchasing a pre-owned vehicle" set of questions ? Is it a relatively reliable vehicle ... are there some high mileage owners out there, if so please chime in. 
Any kind of info would be appreciated. I've got some time before a purchase will be made so I will be doing plenty of reading on the topic. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Scarab,

That's a lot of questions, and I'm sure you can find much info searching within this site.

Many of us are complainers, which is why you will see a lot of "issues" on this site. Those that don't have problems, which I'm sure are the majority, don't take the time to whine about things.

That said my 335D is a 2010 purcahsed in Sept 09, so I'm reaching 5 years soon (and end of last monthly note!). I have almost 75k miles and I have never been stranded, which will be the time I will most definitely replace this car.

These cars like to be driven, mainly highway, that is where they get their best performance for sure.

The emissions have of course been the primary problems for most of us posting here, but to date it has not cost me a penny as it has been covered under warranty. I did do the extended warranty, 6 years/100k miles, which will fit very well with how much driving I do.

I have not modified my car at all, many do. I follow the OEM Manual and the car has been completely reliable and a lot of fun to drive. I will definitely hold on to it for 6 years and we'll see how it goes after that. It still looks like a new one.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

22k for 3yr old and 30k miles is very good deal I say. If it has paddle shifters then it should have sports pack too. Just find out what other packages it has.

On reliability side I second Flyingman. My car is a month younger to his car and I have about 60k. No troubles so far and got gold extended warranty. I have decided to keep it till 90-95k miles and then make make a call.
If you think you can live with carbon cleaning problem as it seems like it is inevitable it's just about when it going to happen unless u take precautions which I don't know of.

Outside of emissions problem rest all are pretty much solid.

Good luck with car purchase.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

The emissions system can't be removed. It's DPF plus SCR (Urea) . You can block off the EGR and add a catch can or meth. That will take care of any carbon buildup. 

I have a 2010 and when I hit 50k miles I've been dealing with a problem with the SCR system on and off since last November. The replacement part keeps failing.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

2011 with +88K. The car has never stranded me. Problems to date include a clunky steering rack and a failed turn signal. However, tomorrow it goes in for the SES light, related to injector #6 issues and rough idle. It could be the beginning of CBU. Great car, so far.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

2011 fully loaded with 66K. Had CBU a couple of months back, which they cleaned as well as replaced the injectors, and emissions recalls earlier. Never stranded, but hit limp mode prior to the carbon removal. Still in love with the performance - perfect highway commuter.

If it has 18 inch staggered double spoke wheels and the sport seats with thigh adjustment it has the sports package. I think the paddles were a separate option.


----------



## 26scarab (Jun 19, 2008)

Talked with the owner today. It does have the sport package but he is going to bring the build sheet in tomorrow for a complete list of options. He has had the dealer do all the scheduled maintenance and so far has not had an SES light. Judging from the current shape the tires are in (which will be replaced prior to selling), he is a "spirited" driver for sure. 
He spoke briefly with the dealer and was told an extended warranty can be purchased. I just need to know the specifics of that, he made it seem like I could purchase one even after purchasing the vehicle from him. I'm not real fond of third party warranties so I will need to find out more about that. Also have to get the exact number for the buy out. 
Just in the reading I've done so far, it seems like any issue that arises is emissions related. I'm sure I will eventually to the EGR block off and I remember reading that there are some companies that will gut the DPF then tune the EGR , DPF out of the CPU. I'm not sure I have a complete understanding as of yet on that though.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> The emissions system can't be removed. It's DPF plus SCR (Urea) . You can block off the EGR and add a catch can or meth. That will take care of any carbon buildup.
> 
> I have a 2010 and when I hit 50k miles I've been dealing with a problem with the SCR system on and off since last November. The replacement part keeps failing.


The SCR, DEF and DPF can all be removed if you find the "right" shop(s).


----------



## 26scarab (Jun 19, 2008)

GreekboyD said:


> The SCR, DEF and DPF can all be removed if you find the "right" shop(s).


the one I was thinking of happens to be in Ontario ...


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

26scarab said:


> the one I was thinking of happens to be in Ontario ...


Two of them are.


----------



## 26scarab (Jun 19, 2008)

GreekboyD said:


> Two of them are.


 Good to know there is more than one, and hopefully at least one of them is a reasonable drive from the Metro Detroit area.


----------



## Wannabe32 (Jul 2, 2014)

Does sound like a decent deal. Wonder if you can get the dealer to make it a CPO so you can get some addl warranty...


----------



## 26scarab (Jun 19, 2008)

Wannabe32 said:


> Does sound like a decent deal. Wonder if you can get the dealer to make it a CPO so you can get some addl warranty...


It will be something I will be looking into.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

26scarab said:


> Good to know there is more than one, and hopefully at least one of them is a reasonable drive from the Metro Detroit area.


You are about 210 miles from Jarek at JR Auto located in Oakville, Ontario.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

You could ask for the vehicle maintenance history to see what has been done. If his buy out is $22k, that doesn't mean you'll be able to purchase the vehicle from the dealer for $22k. Was this a 4 year lease (seems like it since it was 2011 and lease is up March 2015), if so, there would be no warranty remaining. Which warranty did your neighbor say could be extended, because it would have to be done before his lease expired since his lease expiration seems to be at the 4 year mark. If not, then the warranty could not be extended. I would also check on whichever warranty you are talking about directly from the BMW dealership, since BMW has changed several of its warranty rules. Not sure they even offer extended maintenance warranty any longer, and there is conflicting information on its website, although they still offer extended vehicle warranties. If the dealer is going to CPO (and that is an if), CPO rules also changed for CPOs after Jan 1, 2014, like what is not covered like SCR, brake pads and rotors, etc. (http://cache.bmwusa.com/Pdf_16a4e27...2.arox?v=79f4acc1-ae77-4845-91df-adbdaad31bd1). So even if you purchased as CPO, the emissions issue for the 335d (e.g. SCR system) would not even be covered (except only the SCR catalyst covered under federal emissions warranty) under the CPO warranty. Did the vehicle get checked out or subject to the 2011-2012 recall to check the SCR system? If your neighbor hasn't had rotors and brakes replaced, those also wouldn't be covered under the new CPO rules. As far as gutting SCR, DEF, DPF and remapping CPU, will the cost justify doing so? I've read around over $5k or so for DEF/DPF and remapping, and more for SCR removal, etc. Seems like you'd spend half vehicle cost to gut emissions stuff. I imagine you could also be violating some U.S. laws by removing US required emissions components in Canada to bring back to the US, so I would think folks on the board wouldn't be recommending doing something illegal. Any mod, regardless of whether you risk getting caught or not, could also cost much more if you do get caught bringing the vehicle back into the US. I also thought I read although you can find shops in Ontario which will tamper with vehicle emission systems, it is technically illegal to do so, although not rigidly enforced unless you get caught by the smog patrol or during registration or vehicle transfer.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

imtjm said:


> You could ask for the vehicle maintenance history to see what has been done. If his buy out is $22k, that doesn't mean you'll be able to purchase the vehicle from the dealer for $22k. Was this a 4 year lease (seems like it since it was 2011 and lease is up March 2015), if so, there would be no warranty remaining. Which warranty did your neighbor say could be extended, because it would have to be done before his lease expired since his lease expiration seems to be at the 4 year mark. If not, then the warranty could not be extended. I would also check on whichever warranty you are talking about directly from the BMW dealership, since BMW has changed several of its warranty rules. Not sure they even offer extended maintenance warranty any longer, and there is conflicting information on its website, although they still offer extended vehicle warranties. If the dealer is going to CPO (and that is an if), CPO rules also changed for CPOs after Jan 1, 2014, like what is not covered like SCR, brake pads and rotors, etc. (http://cache.bmwusa.com/Pdf_16a4e27...2.arox?v=79f4acc1-ae77-4845-91df-adbdaad31bd1). So even if you purchased as CPO, the emissions issue for the 335d (e.g. SCR system) would not even be covered (except only the SCR catalyst covered under federal emissions warranty) under the CPO warranty. Did the vehicle get checked out or subject to the 2011-2012 recall to check the SCR system? If your neighbor hasn't had rotors and brakes replaced, those also wouldn't be covered under the new CPO rules. As far as gutting SCR, DEF, DPF and remapping CPU, will the cost justify doing so? I've read around over $5k or so for DEF/DPF and remapping, and more for SCR removal, etc. Seems like you'd spend half vehicle cost to gut emissions stuff. I imagine you could also be violating some U.S. laws by removing US required emissions components in Canada to bring back to the US, so I would think folks on the board wouldn't be recommending doing something illegal. Any mod, regardless of whether you risk getting caught or not, could also cost much more if you do get caught bringing the vehicle back into the US. I also thought I read although you can find shops in Ontario which will tamper with vehicle emission systems, it is technically illegal to do so, although not rigidly enforced unless you get caught by the smog patrol or during registration or vehicle transfer.


Removal of EGR, SCR, DEF, DPF with a tune, down pipe and custom exhaust would cost around $2500-3000 here in Canada.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

GreekboyD said:


> Removal of EGR, SCR, DEF, DPF with a tune, down pipe and custom exhaust would cost around $2500-3000 here in Canada.


like I said, I don't think folks should propose breaking US federal and applicable state laws, or Canadian regulations either.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

imtjm said:


> like I said, I don't think folks should propose breaking US federal and applicable state laws, or Canadian regulations either.


I hear you but on the flip side I'm sure very few people would want to replace DEF tanks 1-2 times out of warranty.


----------



## 26scarab (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm starting to think this vehicle might not be the one for me. Seems like a risk purchasing it with no warranty. Also by the time I get it tin my hands it will be $2,, 5-26k with 35k miles. After looking at the car again, it isn't perfect there are a few scratches on the hood, a small dent on the rear door and some scuffing on the bottom of the front facia. Interior is perfect.
Most of the CPO ones I've found in my area are $30k-ish with 40k plus miles. 

As far as eliminating the emissions for $2500-3000, what is the typical repair cost at the dealership for emissions related issues? One repair could cost as much as eliminating it all together which I would never have to worry about issues again. Eliminating all that stuff was the first thing I did on my TDI, but it is much less complex and I did it myself. 205k miles so far.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

imtjm said:


> like I said, I don't think folks should propose breaking US federal and applicable state laws, or Canadian regulations either.


Then BMW needs to give us an extended warranty to 7/120K like they did with HPFP. Sad that we're all beta testers who will eventually be left holding the bag...

For the OP, unless you've got deep pockets for repair or can get away with deleting the emissions equipment (can't here in Kalifornia as our d's are required to have emission systems checked every 2 years from when bought, even more frequent than new gassers) I'd avoid the 335d and look at something else. The fact that the 335i has better resale value should tell you something which is the complete opposite of VW diesel resale values.


----------

